# Ghost Girl(s)



## Gorath (Sep 22, 2016)

Will you be wrapping these in plastic wrap that that you can get the form but remove the mannequin head all together? Looking forward to see how this comes together.


----------



## infinitiy (Sep 25, 2009)

I hadn't thought about that, it would have made this even cheaper. We bought the heads last year in a lot of 6. I see Amazon has the same ones in a lot of 12 today. 
I haven't been able to find pictures of the 5 girls from last year yet. When I do, I'll post them.


----------



## Gorath (Sep 22, 2016)

Sounds great. Looking forward to it.


----------



## infinitiy (Sep 25, 2009)

Finally found a few pictures from last year.


----------

